# Hood and Fan Selection



## mboschi (26 يناير 2010)

للأخوة المهتمين أقدم مجموعة من الملفات التي تدرس تصميم و اختيار Exhaust Fans & Hood بمختلف أنواعه تبعا للمجال المستخدم فيه ، تحت المعايير الهندسية المعتمدة عالميا.

:20: أرجو الفائدة للجميع.


----------



## خبير الاردن (26 يناير 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## ابوعبدالله الديري (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا يأخي الكريم على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس/علي (27 يناير 2010)

الف شكر يا اخي علي المعلومة دي والله بحتاج تصميم هود في اوقات كتير قوي
بس ما بلاقي اي مصدر شكرا ليك


----------



## محمدماياتي (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك بس ارجو منك شرح بالعربية الا يوجد كتاب أو أي شي عن هذا الموضوع نفسه


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
حقيقة مجموعة اوراق مفيدة جدا جزاك الله كل خيرعن كل من يقرأها 
وللزميل الذي يسأل عن مادة باللغة العربية : ارجو ان تمر على موضوع تصميم اعمال التهوية كتبته جزءا من كتابي : المرجع العملي ، و الحقيقة اني ساستعين ايضا بالمادة العلمية الواردة في هذه الاوراق لتدعيم ماكتبته من قبل 
و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد دوالي (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك ونرجو المزيد


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (28 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amr fathy (29 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الصمد فضل (29 يناير 2010)

*شكرا يارائع
موفق باذن الله*


----------



## Magdi.sharqawi (23 فبراير 2010)

thank you my frind


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (23 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى*


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على الملفات


----------



## الدكة (24 فبراير 2010)

رائع بارك الله فيك...


----------



## usamaawad40 (25 فبراير 2010)

thx very much


----------



## aati badri (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا 
وجاري التحميل


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## شادي كركبا (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي عل هذه المعلومات القيّمة


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا*​


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## samy m (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسة على الملفات الرائعة....... جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## samy m (26 سبتمبر 2010)

عندى سؤال يا جماعة هل تركيب هوود فى المطبخ يكفى فقط ام لابد من تركيب جريلات طرد ايضا فى المطبح لطرد الهواء الساخن الناتج عن تبريد كوندنسر الثلاجة الموجودة بالمطبخ ايضاً و الميكروويف....... ارجو المساعدة و التوضيح


----------



## elomda_5 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل


----------



## samy m (2 أكتوبر 2010)

samy m قال:


> عندى سؤال يا جماعة هل تركيب هوود فى المطبخ يكفى فقط ام لابد من تركيب جريلات طرد ايضا فى المطبح لطرد الهواء الساخن الناتج عن تبريد كوندنسر الثلاجة الموجودة بالمطبخ ايضاً و الميكروويف....... ارجو المساعدة و التوضيح



ارجو التوضيح يا جماعة .......


----------



## samy m (12 أكتوبر 2010)

samy m قال:


> ارجو التوضيح يا جماعة .......



ارجو التوضيح يا جماعة للاهمية و شكراً


----------



## علي فرماوي (24 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## goor20 (24 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------



## nabe (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامر النجار (27 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يباركلك يا غالى


----------



## اسامة اشرى (27 يونيو 2011)

الله ينور على كل الشباب اللى افدت فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (4 أغسطس 2011)

۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞
۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞

إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا

۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞
۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞


----------



## thaeribrahem (7 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ لهذه المعلومات


----------



## nofal (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمود عامر (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر حسن (5 سبتمبر 2011)

مرفق مجموعة ملفات اخرى مع رجاء الدعوة لى


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## adel 44 (17 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علاء المشني (18 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يا ورده


----------



## mohamedbadawy (18 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يا اخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمرالمهندس (4 يونيو 2012)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## riemmen (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فوزى ناصف (7 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المميز وجارى التحميل


----------



## أكرم حمزه (8 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_hamdy110 (13 يونيو 2012)

شكرا للأخ الكريم


----------



## zaker (18 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حيدراكرم (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Thanks Alot


----------



## younis najjar (19 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خبر


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (30 أكتوبر 2012)

:30:مشكوووووووووور​:30:
:30:وجزاك الله خيرا​:30:​


----------



## eyad1881 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد العطفي (31 يناير 2013)

تسلم ايديك ربنا يكرمك


----------



## mohamed alhmad (31 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لابعاد الهود كيف يتم تحديدها او حسابتها وهل الذى يحدد الابعاد مهندس ميكانيكا ام المعمارى 
الرجاء من لديه اجابة يتكرم بالرد


----------



## hayderjasim (12 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبوركت


----------



## أكرم حمزه (12 مايو 2013)

Many Thanks


----------



## mahmood mrbd (12 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك على هذه الملفات وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد العطفي (13 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وبالنسبة لابعاد الهود فهي تعتمد على المساحة التي تنشأ فيها على حسب مكان انشائها .
الذي يحدد مكانها هو المهندس المعماري والذي يحدد ابعادها هو مهندس الميكانيكا


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (29 أكتوبر 2013)

من لم يشكر العبد لم يشكر الله ... فشكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## احمد ح العشرى (27 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيكم وفي مجهودكم


----------



## sharaf911 (29 أبريل 2015)

الف شكر ربنا يكرمك


----------



## chiheb.sboui (30 أبريل 2015)

مجهود يذكر فيشكر


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (2 مايو 2015)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## thaer11 (5 مايو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## hassan4ghaly (13 مايو 2015)

تمام يا هندسه &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## المهندس ابراهيمlg (17 مايو 2015)

شكرا 
جزيلا


----------



## المهندس ابراهيمlg (17 مايو 2015)

شكرا 
جزيلا


----------



## قاسم لطيف (17 مايو 2015)

بارك الله بك المعلومة ممتازة​


----------



## ammar-sl (24 مايو 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (25 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (23 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## defeater (20 فبراير 2017)

بوركتم


----------



## عبوديعمر (26 مارس 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khaled elsone (11 أبريل 2017)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## walid51177 (9 أبريل 2018)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 أبريل 2018)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## ياسر العزي (24 أكتوبر 2019)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود​
​


----------



## moaied (28 يناير 2020)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (31 يناير 2020)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## engkafa81 (20 مارس 2021)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الملفات القيمة .... الف شكر


----------

